# Men's NCAA D1 Tournament



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Down to the Elite Eight and all my favorites have already been eliminated.

Stanford advanced in overtime when a Cardinal (or is it Tree?)  flattened the Virginia keeper as he was reaching up for a free kick in the PA.  99% of the time that is a foul on the attacker but this referee apparently had a flight to catch.

Goal action starts at about 1:30 --






Bracket here --

http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/soccer-men/d1

Games tonight - Stanford at Louisville, Denver at Clemson, Providence at North Carolina, Virginia Tech at Wake Forest.


----------



## splinter (Dec 2, 2016)

That is one heck of a save early on by the keeper on the free kick.   Espola, on the goal it looked to me like both the goalie and forward went for the ball at the same time so I don't see it as a foul.   I thought both players were entitled to make a play for the ball.   Would love to hear what some of the refs out there think about this.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

splinter said:


> That is one heck of a save early on by the keeper on the free kick.   Espola, on the goal it looked to me like both the goalie and forward went for the ball at the same time so I don't see it as a foul.   I thought both players were entitled to make a play for the ball.   Would love to hear what some of the refs out there think about this.


There is a thread on bigsoccer referee page debating this --

http://forums.bigsoccer.com/threads/goal-scoring-debate-video.2037197/

"All ball" is not an excuse for careless play.  At a minimum, the attacker had to play without regard for the keeper's health to get into position on the ball.  Goalkeepers with their arms outstretched are typically given the benefit of the doubt in collisions near the ball.  We would be having a different debate if the keeper had protected himself with a raised knee, as my son the keeper was taught.


----------



## splinter (Dec 2, 2016)

As a former college keeper myself, I am amazed at the lack of basic fundamentals I see with goalies these days starting from the youngers all the way up to collegiate.   I agree with you the way this keeper came out for the ball was careless and did zero to protect himself.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2016)

NCAA Soccer Cup final is tomorrow at 11AM on one of the ESPN channels.  Both semis went to OT, and one went to 20 kicks.  

Wake Forest beat Denver 2-1 after Denver put everybody up front for a corner kick in second OT, then blew the kick badly.  To compound the mistakes, the last defender tried a slide tackle for the ball in the center circle (I could here someone yelling "Don't dive in" in my memory banks) when he could have just turned the runner outside or fouled him.  

Stanford tied North Carolina, then won the PK circus 10-9.  Nineteen straight good PKs, then one over the bar = zero saves.  Almost made me like the spectacle.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2016)

Stanford 0-0 Wake Forest at half.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2016)

Starting OT, still 0-0


----------

